# My raw dogs teeth



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

So this is my coming 13 year old Aussie Bodi. (the dog who almost died from food allergies as a pup) 

He was on kibble until he was 5ish and then went onto Raw (although i did dehydrated raw for a bit in there too) HE eats mostly ground chicken (no bones in) or chicken backs. rarely necks 

He's getting old, he's gone down a lot in the last two weeks  but his teeth are still fantastic. He's NEVER had them cleaned EVER. 

(sorry you can't see the back teeth one hand big dog and camera i could only hold so much of his lip up- but the back teeth are a bit cleaner then the fronts  )


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

So rewarding!! Those chompers look amazing and I know your dogs love you for it!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Good teefers! Such a good mommy you are. Henry was kibble fed for 2 years and his teeth already had significant plaque in the back. Since starting raw feeding the plaque is slowly disappearing! I hope the trend continues! I also hope Millie never develops plaque since she began raw at 10 months


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i was bored so looked at my other dogs teeth (when torturing them by grinding nails) LOL my rescue boy who is 3.5 and on raw 1.5 years. His teeth look about the same as the old boys. However he also eats significantly LESS then the others. As he's only 20lbs


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

neVar said:


> However he also eats significantly LESS then the others. As he's only 20lbs


What do you tend to feed the smaller dogs? My 2 small breeds (8 & 13 lbs) are picky and like chicken, pork and sardines. Thats the bulk of their Raw. They also eat much less bone.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

Oh my 'smallest' is 20lbs and he eats chicken backs like no tomorrow. Bella as a puppy didn't quite figure them out (have the strength to chew through all the bones) until she was 5months ish. I still gave them to her let her gnaw off what she could then would give the rest to someone else. Necks are also good for the small guys


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

While I love this as an example of raw food doing wonders for teeth, and I agree it IS very good for the teeth, I still think of the fact that my 12 year old has teeth like that, that have also never ever been cleaned, and she's been fed on kibble her entire life. Really crap stuff up until last year too! Some dogs just *have* good teeth, regardless.

I DO agree though that raw feeding is better for the teeth compared to kibble feeding though, and if a dog has bad teeth then raw is going to be far better for it's teeth. But if it's got good teeth, then it doesn't matter what it's fed.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

flyingduster said:


> But if it's got good teeth, then it doesn't matter what it's fed.


I'm going to have to disagree with you on that one!  Of course it matters what they are fed! 

I know you didn't mean it like that though!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Hmmm, im going to have to stand on the fence on this one (and i am not very good at balancing on things/scared of heights). I have seen dogs that just *have* good teeth. Some dont even chew on things, and yet never need them cleaned/have minimul tarter buildup. I have also seen dogs that no matter what is done, just have Bad teeth! One dog in particular comes to mind. A little skipperky (i know COMPLETELY wrong spelling!!! But you all can sound it out! Had her teeth cleaned every since year, and o brushed in between. Had at Least 2 major teeth pulled every year. 

One of my favorite standards that used to come to my clinic (used to because his mommy died unexpectidly, and he and dad moved), had bad teeth at 3 years old. He had tarter buildup even though his mom brused his teeth Every single day! Rileys teeth looked so much better then Olivers! I have only brushed Rileys teeth a handful of times in his life (and not because he needed it, but i figured if i preach and lecture clients to do it that i better too). 

On the other hand, diet and brushing/whatever DO help so so much!! I have seen some dogs with horrible tarter that went away after a raw diet. I truley believe in it! I feel that Riley would have bad tarter if not for his diet. I feel that poodles are one of those breeds just destined to have bad teeth. I have never seen a poodle with "good" teeth without some kind of "help". At 8 years old i feel that Riley has wonderful teeth. He has the teeth of a 2-3 year old. My vet is shocked everytime she sees them. 

Hmmm, thats a long post. Sorry.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I agree BPP, raw most definitely is GOOD for the teeth, there's no doubt about it. And those with bad teeth, even on raw, would have far WORSE teeth if they weren't fed raw! It's just that raw isn't the *only* thing that'll make good teeth, cos it's got nothing to do with my 12 year olds teeth. lol!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

My raw fed dogs teeth (i know you cant really see the top that well, but they are just as nice!). Oh, and he is 8 in these pictures.


----------

